# Kruger Park levies--pay in advance?



## JustPlainBill (Nov 29, 2005)

We just received our 2006 levy statement from Kruger Park Lodge. We have a slight credit balance, because we prepaid the 2006 levy (based on estimated cost) so they would bank our 2006 week with RCI. (This is peculiar to Kruger Park; Castleburn, for example, allows banking two years in advance without payment of additional levies.) Now, of course, that 2006 week doesn't draw flies on RCI because of the new consolidated system that refuses to recognize the value of an S.A. gold crown red week at one of the world's premier resorts. I am disinclined to prepay for 2007, hoping that by the end of this year the RCI system will have righted itself. Any thoughts?


----------



## Aldo (Nov 30, 2005)

Kruger Park is a world class resort.  I wouldn't be so quick to bail on it, Bill.

If RCI doens't want your business, perhaps you can convince management to affiliate with someone who does, or use DAE.

Don't believe a thing RCI says.  Your week is valuable and people want it.


----------



## AllenWoodruff (Dec 2, 2005)

I was also thinking about paying my 2007 levy and depositing it with RCI.  Have other people experienced a decline in trading power for KPL since Black Sunday?   I have owned KPL since 2002 and have made 5 nice trades with it.  With the combination of rapidly increasing levies (due mostly to exchange rates) and decreasing exchange power mean that it is time to pull the plug on KPL?  I hope not, just wanted to get other owners thoughts.  

Also for KPL owners, I noticed in the 2006 bill that I received it said that if you pay by December 31st that they will give you a 10% discount.  I think they have been doing this for several years.  I noticed that I was not given the discount and I paid my levy over a year in advance.  Did anyone else get the discount?  I usually pay my levy more than a year in advance and I have never gotten the discount.  Any thoughts?  I will probably email them to ask for the discount.


----------



## jwcoleman (Dec 2, 2005)

The discount is 5% for credit cards and 10% for other.  You can pay 2007, but they don't have a calendar yet for 2007 so you can't bank it.  I think my 2006 week was banked around 15 Dec 04.  I paid, but am waiting.

Trading power for the 2006 week is low as it is pre-Black Sunday.  I'm curious to see what the 2007 week will do.


----------



## JustPlainBill (Dec 3, 2005)

I got the discount on my early prepayment of 2006 levies. email kpllevies@legacyhotels.co.za and ask about your situation.


----------

